# TB-500 Anyone used?



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone used TB-500?

How was it, what did you feel etc etc?

Im currently reading into it, basically trying to get as much info about healing my shoulder injury

Read that it can be good for healing injuries and can pin it once EW

Looking for info if anyone has used and what your experiences etc was with it?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Think Pscarb used it to good effect but at a high dose for a short period (same as the study). It's quite expensive at that dose.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah i was looking at using for maybe 6 weeks to see if it would help in anyway


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I think his was like 10 days at 10mg a day or something.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

The most I read was 5mg a week for 10 weeks

Hopefully he comments


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Interested in this also...


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone else used this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes I have used and love the stuff it has helped my shoulder to fully recover (apart from a little niggle) when I first used it I high dosed it at

4mg day 1

6mg day 2

8mg day 3

The Monday before I did this I could not press even the bar on incline press, the day after I did the 6mg (Monday) so a week later I incline pressed 100kg.........

I then stopped it and went back on it at 4mg per week after 6 weeks for 2 weeks until I felt it was fixed......


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes I have used and love the stuff it has helped my shoulder to fully recover (apart from a little niggle) when I first used it I high dosed it at
> 
> 4mg day 1
> 
> ...


Thats all the ammo i needed to try this 

Seriously frustrated with my shoulder, especially after letting it heal for 2months then fcking it again at the weekend

Cheers


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Yes I have used and love the stuff it has helped my shoulder to fully recover (apart from a little niggle) when I first used it I high dosed it at
> 
> 4mg day 1
> 
> ...


Also, Did you have any sides at those dosage levels?

Im not sure weather to try your method or to go maybe 2 or 4mg per week for say 6 weeks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> Also, Did you have any sides at those dosage levels?


no non at all



Mark2021 said:


> not sure weather to try your method or to go maybe 2 or 4mg per week for say 6 weeks


all depends on how bad your injury is


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> no non at all
> 
> all depends on how bad your injury is


As soon as I lift anything of say 10kg or more I can feel a pain in my shoulder

Any recommendations?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> As soon as I lift anything of say 10kg or more I can feel a pain in my shoulder
> 
> Any recommendations?


recommendations for what? dose ?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> recommendations for what? dose ?


Yeah any advice on how to run it or dose it etc and for how long, was maybe going to try some HGH alongside too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> Yeah any advice on how to run it or dose it etc and for how long, was maybe going to try some HGH alongside too?


my advice is in my first post in this thread mate, this worked for me combine it with some physio and you should be fine TB400 will not fix the injury it massively reduces the inflammation which is half the battle......so what i did plus physio (i had acupuncture and sound wave treatment)


----------

